# Colt Det Spl w/ Cobra barrel?



## florida1098 (Feb 1, 2008)

there is a local gunstore that has a Steel Colt Det Spl w/ a Cobra Barrel. They are asking $600 for it. Just wondering if this was a factory item or built by a custom gunsmith. Don't have the serial #s, I was just not that interested at the time, but after reading these posts, am a little curious.
Thanks, they also have a aluminum Colt snub that's stainless or shiny metal. Also $600
Both, from memory appeared to be like new, although I did not hold them or inspect by hand.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I sure wouldn't pay $600 for some FrankinGun. Get the serial number's and call Colt they will tell you when it was made. Old Colt Snubnoses are selling high but watch out for shyters selling them too. I can think of no good reason for putting a Cobra barrel on a Det. I would say it has no collector value and I have my doubts about even shooting it. Good luck.


----------

